# Can't boot Ubuntu 8.04 "sbin/modprobe abnormal exit"



## Veni_Vidi_Vici (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop. I'm using two hard drives and trying to put Ubuntu on the second one. However, I cannot seem to load the OS without getting the error

udevd-even [2266]:run_program:'/sbin/modprobe" abnormal exit

This is my laptop: http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/pdet.to?seg=HHO&poid=412520&coid=-35439

At first, I used the standard Ubuntu 8.04 cd, but I couldn't do anything with it. Installing, livecd, and memory test all resulted in the error. Then I tried the alternate cd (text-based installer) and managed to get the OS and boot loader installed. But I still can't boot the OS without the error.

If anyone could help me, that would be great. I'm thinking that since this is a new laptop with new hardware, the problem is one to do with drivers, but I don't know how to fix it.

On another note, which is unrelated, how do I get windows (vista home) to recognize the linux file system on the second hard drive?

Update: I can't install ubuntu 7.04 either. I get the error "couldn't access job control"


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Veni_Vidi_Vici,

Format your 2nd drive with Linux partitions for at least a swap partion and a Linux partition, a boot partition can be optional.

Here is the output of my Linux SATA 80GB disk as an example (you do the math for your size disk to determine the sectors to allocate using gparted (partition tool):

Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x5fd95fd9

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 * 1 13 104391 83 Linux
/dev/sdb2 14 9538 76509562+ 83 Linux
/dev/sdb3 9539 9729 1534207+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris

Notice the different Id, 82, for the swap partition.

Afterwards, then install.

Use Grub for dual-boot loader. See signature links in member saikee's posts.

-- Tom


----------

